# Problem with dhcp

## luisavalos

Hi everyone. My problem is that I installed gentoo on my cousin's computer and I surely emerged dhcpcd on chrooted before rebooting the system for the first time. So as usual I added net.eth0 to runlevel default. And when the computer rebooted it tries to configure eth0 and gives me the following problem:

No DHCP client installed

Right after that i log in as root to the system and run 

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

 and it works and I have a working network interface. But if I run the line 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

 I still get the same error message. Can anyone help me with this??? I'm really confused.

----------

## nick_already_taken

I would check "/etc/conf.d/net".

This section might have to do with your problem:

```

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# DHCP

# DHCP can be provided by dhclient, dhcpcd, pump or udhcpc.

#

# dhclient: emerge net-misc/dhcp

# dhcpcd:   emerge net-misc/dhcpcd

# pump:     emerge net-misc/pump

# udhcpc:   emerge net-misc/udhcp

# If you have more than one DHCP client installed, you need to specify which

# one to use - otherwise we default to dhcpcd if available.

#modules=( "dhclient" ) # to select dhclient over dhcpcd

```

----------

## twhite613

when i try to bring up my network in any way using hdcp i get the error,dhcpStart: ioctl SIOCSIFFLAGS: no such file or directory.

what can i do to get my network going

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

networking problem, so moved here.

Make sure the kernel includes the driver for your network driver. If you build it as a module you'll need to load it.

----------

## clock_cycles

I had the same problem.  The important commands are lsmod and modprobe.  In my case I needed the Realtek driver for a 10/100 network card.  I had to type modprobe 8139too.  You can put the name of the module in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.  To compile a new module, run cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig and specify the module.  Then type make modules_install.

Correct me if I'm wrong.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## luisavalos

You are all right, but the problem is that my driver isn't compiled as a module, it is compiled as a built-in feature. The thing is that I hate to run dhcpcd every time I start my computer so the script may be the one that is failing or I might be wrong. Anyways my /etc/conf.d/net only has one line:

```

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 8"

```

And that's it, that's the way it's configured on my laptop and PC, and casually the PC I recently installed it on is just the same as mine. Any other thoughts???

----------

## crazystick

Same problem here.

I fixed it by adding the line

```
>=net-misc/dhcpcd-3.0.0
```

to /etc/portage/package.mask

Note that on a clean install this file won't exist yet  :Wink: 

Also make sure you include 

```
8139too
```

in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

----------

## ziggysquatch

I had the same problem which I ignored for a long time because I would just run dhcpcd eth0 and it worked.  After updating udev the problem went away.  I don't know why but I guess it's worth a try.

----------

